

Microsoft Announces Web Office... Google Has Decisions To Make - bdfh42
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/10/microsoft-announces-web-office-google.html

======
jacobscott
From techcrunch:

"We had guessed earlier this year that Microsoft would choose the Silverlight
platform to deliver Office online, but Microsoft will instead be copying the
Google approach - the applications will be 100% HTML and Javascript."

This article says that it will be Silverlight. Tempted to trust TC on this
one.

~~~
hank777
according to readwriteweb it will include js,html, and silverlight, as one
would expect.

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_office_comes_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_office_comes_to_browser.php)

